# Burton Imperial size diff vs other burtons? other suggestions?



## cmo (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking at getting a new pair of Imperials, maybe Ions. Right now I have older Hail's as a size reference. Can't find any locally to try on but was warned the sizing maybe slightly diff from somebody at a local shop.

Anybody run into that issue? 

Or anybody feel like talking me out of those boots for another brand. Looking for something stiffer and more responsive for a Heritage/Targa setup probably with some Proto time too. I wear 11s so I'd rather keep the footprint small. I know Burton's shrinkage works but I'm open to others.....


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey again, I just got rid of my imperials for some K2 ufo's. I loved the imperials for how stiff they were and how easy the laces are to use. The only problem I had with them was I have narrow feet so I had some lift issues and some pinching in the toes that killed by the end of the day with how tight I like my boots. I love the ufo's stiff like the imperials and ions but the boa for the inside liner really holds my foot and heel down. The reduced footprint is also nice once you get over size 11, but being a size 10 it killed me with all my bindings being large. If you love your hail's and jsut want something stiffer go for the ions or imperials only difference is the ions has a better liner. Good luck finding them local, I will look for a place in DC when I am out today.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've owned Ions last season and Imperials the season for that--fit is exactly the same. I haven't tried on others like the Ambush and Moto, but based on appearance and handling them, I would venture a guess that they are about the same too.


----------

